# Lansing (North). Sub Needed 2013-4. $10,000-$11,000 Contract.



## normanm4 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Lansing (North). Sub Needed for 2013-2014. $10,000-$11,000 contract​*I am a teacher who mows in the summers and I have an apartment complex in the north suburbs of Lansing. The sub I had for this year did a terrible job. I am lucky to still have the account. 
Issues I had:

Didn't show up quickly enough
left excessive salt on the property
didn't use correct chemicals for the job
didn't handle the detailed sidewalk instructions (5 apartments with 90 year old residents need to be cleared first...how simple is that). 
didn't complete and turn in paperwork at time of service.
4 callbacks from manager.
So, I am looking for 

company/person who is obviously professional (insured, correct equipment for larger job)
can meet the terms of the contract
fanatical about good customer service
will follow up with manager after the initial service(s) to make sure they were completed as they desire. 
understands that by working together we can each grow a bigger business.

I have a number of other properties I can offer to someone that can be stellar at making my customers happy. 
I'd be in your debt if you all could help me find someone that can fit this bill!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm confused here, if you hire him, why would he have to talk the the manager?

He works for you, you work for the them. I understand the position you're in but you can't connect the hands and sit back and collect the monies and not have any interactions.

I wouldnt want two bosses over one account with the possibility of that repeating over other accounts too.

Everything else seems inline and a respectable wish.


----------



## normanm4 (Dec 19, 2011)

*maybe "sub" is not the right word*

I should have probably said contractor. I don't take a cut of the snow plowing, I pass it on to that contractor completely. So the snow business is really a separate thing.

Most of the companies I work with have a lot of trust in me and want me to "handle it for them". That's where the challenge comes in.

Thanks for the reply. I don't disagree with your point.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I follow now, its more like a referral or a walk-in.

Good luck with your search, plowsite tends to slow down this time of year and picks back up in the fall. May want to look in the weather thread too


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you the decision maker? 



Get yourself beyond 10 posts so you can utilize the pm feature...


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

You stated it was 10-11,000.
Is that based per month average or for the season ?
Per event or monthly ?
Is that 5 apartments or 5 complex's ?
What's the total on the size of property ?

Thank you.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Where about in Lansing specifically? I know of a lot of good companies (some that we use as subs) in Lansing.


----------

